# Just had great reading after work followed by swimming



## Frenchy7181 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi,
3 weeks ago my BG was 35 I have cut off carbs, alcohol, sugar, I excercise 1 or 2 hours a day taking my metformin 500g am and pm.
The past two days my readings have gone from 11.5 to 9.7 today was 8.7 and after swimming 6.6 this afternoon. I am very pleased with this but a bit surprised that the results are showing so soon.
Is this normal or just the meds kicking in?


----------



## travellor (Mar 12, 2019)

It's the exercise improving your insulin resistance, and cutting the carbs will help too.


----------



## SueEK (Mar 13, 2019)

Wow I’m impressed well done you


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 13, 2019)

Frenchy7181 said:


> Hi,
> 3 weeks ago my BG was 35 I have cut off carbs, alcohol, sugar, I excercise 1 or 2 hours a day taking my metformin 500g am and pm.
> The past two days my readings have gone from 11.5 to 9.7 today was 8.7 and after swimming 6.6 this afternoon. I am very pleased with this but a bit surprised that the results are showing so soon.
> Is this normal or just the meds kicking in?


Gold star Frenchy. Keep at it


----------



## Frenchy7181 (Mar 13, 2019)

Then I felt a little light headed so had a wholemeal wrap with salad and cheese. Nunbers went back up to 12.1. Grr


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 31, 2019)

Keep at it Frenchy 7181


----------



## Frenchy7181 (May 4, 2019)

So I has been a few weeks since any update. This forum has been of great support, 5 weeks now without hyper. 3 weeks of all readings within range even had a few naughty nights to very little negative effect. Discharged from dietician, GP very happy with readings. 
From doing water threading I now swim 40 length after 30 minutes of spinning. Doing that 3/4times a week, cycling 20. Miles twice/week and started to do weights. 
Feeling energised and revitalised looking forward to my next hba1c test. Weight is dropping slowly. Plenty to look forward to. Thank you all for your post and support.


----------



## HOBIE (May 6, 2019)

Good stuff  It is possible


----------



## Frenchy7181 (May 6, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> Good stuff  It is possible


Thanks @HOBIE. Even had a drink last night and reading 5.4 this morning. Feeling very hopeful.


----------

